# Galaxy s3 not responding



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

I just upgraded from a droid charge a few days ago and I've been thrilled...until this morning.

I'm having problems with the phone not responding. It has happened to the following apps so far: video player, contacts (when I try to open the phone dialer it says the contacts are not responding, phone never opens), chrome, a couple others. A restart doesn't help, a battery pull doesn't help.

I was hoping rootz wiki might be able to help. I haven't rooted yet, still completely stock. Help?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Try booting into recovery and wiping data
Hold vol+, home and power while the device is off

*BEWARE: *This will wipe your internal sdcard
So back it up first


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh, I've just spent a WEEK downloading all my apps and organizing them in folder editor. But... I HAVE to have a phone today.

It's a problem with the system I think. Everything that runs on the system is not working. I can go into running services and see phone, or maps, or android system - will say "restarting"... never actually finishes restarting though.

Am I doomed to going through this whole process again?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

I would root, get TiBu or some other method to back up your apps, boot to recovery, wipe data, test.

If all seems well, restore apps a few at a time testing between to identify the offending app...


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, thanks for the good advice. I tried the battery pull one more time, pulled the SIM too, for good measure, let it sit for a minute and powered back up. This time it worked and everything is back to normal. Wish I knew what the heck happened, but I'm relieved just the same.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

